# Emil Larsen Art Glass



## 49erFrank (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where I may find any info on Emil Larsen art glass?  I have a sweet blown deep amethyst swirl W/pontil, that I got many years ago. I was told it was made by Emil Larsen in the 1930's, but that's all I know about it. Any info would be great, Thanks!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 14, 2010)

Ta Da  http://www.sjerseyglass.com/Larson/


----------



## potstone (Mar 14, 2010)

There is a small book from Collectible Glass.
 The book is titled Emil Larson Featuring Durand Glass.
 You can find the book on ebay some times or go to
 one of the used book web sites and you can usually find it.
 Its a good little book with numerous examples of his work.
 You should post a picture of your glass. Maybe I maybe of some
 help.


----------



## potstone (Mar 14, 2010)

I found my book. This is the cover.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow.  We have a mold blown basket that looks very similar to the one on that link.  Same color, inward rolled lip, pinches in the handle, and basic rim style.  Hmm, I wonder?


----------



## 49erFrank (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you potstone for the tip, currently looking for a copy.  Will try to post a pic of my Emil Larson glass...it took me years of waiting out the owner, and then I had to trade a dozen good ACL's to get it, but I had to have that color in my window!


----------

